# Secret Santa 2013



## Hrawk

*Secret Slingshot Santa 2013*

It's that time again folks, time to have another Secret Santa !

How's it all work ? Easy.

Anyone interested in taking part replies to this thread letting us know 'You're In'. You have up until *November 10th* to join the festivities.

On the *11th of November*, I will randomly match people up with their 'Santa Buddy'.

Contact your buddy via PM, swap mailing details and work out any specific details. Left hand, right hand, target shooter, hunter etc.

You then get busy building your gift for your buddy!

Slingshots to be in the mail no later than *December 1st* to ensure a Xmas delivery!

This has been growing each time it is run, in the last three Secret Santas we have grown from 40 to 44 to 60 participants. Lets smash that record and aim for 100 

Check out some of the previous events here:


Secret Slingshot Santa 2011 - LINK SHOWCASE
Secret Slingshot Santa 2012 Xmas in July - LINK SHOWCASE
Secret Slingshot Santa 2012 - LINK SHOWCASE
Secret Slingshot Santa 2013 Xmas in July - LINK SHOWCASE


----------



## Hrawk

List of participants:


Hrawk
Leon13
BCLuxor
Btoon84
Dan Ford
LVO
Quarterinmynose
Danny0663
SmilingFury
Jaximus
Flippinout
E~shot
Stej
Curtis
Ozarkmike
ScarfaceTom
Trobbie66
Gardengroove
Blue pocket rocket
Ash
Red rooster
All Mums Blazing
Noobshooter
Sharker
The Gopher
Antraxx
DukaThe
TSM
Fishdoug
Can-Opener
Fooby
Flipgun
Jld70
Bullseyeben
Pawpawsailor
Brainleek
Kubys
Wombat
M.J
Popshot
Toolmantf99
Epicaussie88
Matthiasdaues
S s slinger
Porkchopsling
The chunkapult man
Metropolicity
Gex1983
Deano1
Magictorch100
Naturalace
Jjh
Dr J
Noforkhit
Rockslinger
Bc-slinger
Phil
FLicks
Ghost0311/8541
Youcanthide
Major Slingshots


----------



## leon13

2.Leon13


----------



## BCLuxor

3.BCLuxor "And Hwark you da man!


----------



## Btoon84

4. Btoon84


----------



## dan ford

5. dan ford Nice one Ben and Hrawk ..... IM IN !!!!!


----------



## LVO

LVO- I'm in!


----------



## quarterinmynose

So many commitments so little time,but hell I ain't missing this. I'm sure anyone I have arranged an already tardy trade with will understand...it's for the greater good of the SSF.

*I'm IN!*


----------



## Danny0663

I'm know i'm down ... count me in please.


----------



## SmilingFury

Look, I make mine out of polymorph and I understand if that isn't everyone's thing. I would like to participate but I also don't want to be the booby prize just because no one said "we aren't crazy about those plastic shooters". If no one has an objection to getting the very best secret santa-tastic slingshot I can make out of polymorph, then I'm in! ( if I am actually not "in" , please do it by PM so you are good for goodness' sake and Santa will still bring you a redryder BB gun)

Thanks,
SF


----------



## Jaximus

In like sin.

Fury, I would be more than happy to get matched with you. I'll do my best, but even the worst of these guys blow my building skills out of the water.


----------



## flippinout

Count me all up in it fo sho


----------



## e~shot

I'm In..


----------



## stej

I'm in!


----------



## Curtis

I'm in! Looking forward to another great big trade


----------



## ozarkmike

This is another one of the many things I love about this forum, thanks...I'm in!!!


----------



## Hrawk

Look like we're off to a flying start!

Thanks guys, now keep those entries pouring in!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Thank you, i'm in :bouncy:


----------



## trobbie66

Happy time of year!! Im in


----------



## Gardengroove

I won't miss this great event this time, so I am in


----------



## B.P.R

IM IN!....

However... i hope i dont let anybody down... my sling making skills are limited...and somewhat basoc compared to some of you guys on here...

I will happily be matched woth somebody of similar standard.


----------



## ash

Consider me in like Flynn.


----------



## Danny0663

> However... i hope i dont let anybody down... my sling making skills are limited...and somewhat basoc compared to some of you guys on here...


It's all for the fun man ... don't worry about the final result, as long as you put some blood, sweat and tears into it, it's good to go.


----------



## B.P.R

Danny0663 said:


> However... i hope i dont let anybody down... my sling making skills are limited...and somewhat basoc compared to some of you guys on here...
> 
> 
> 
> It's all for the fun man ... don't worry about the final result, as long as you put some blood, sweat and tears into it, it's good to go.
Click to expand...

I hope i get matched with you then


----------



## Danny0663

> I hope i get matched with you then


It's easy to bribe Hrawk ... he only lives off beer and redheads.


----------



## Hrawk

Danny0663 said:


> I hope i get matched with you then
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to bribe Hrawk ... he only lives off beer and redheads.
Click to expand...

You say that like you know me or something!


----------



## ash

Would it be a useful twist to have an experienced maker as a "mentor" for each of the less confident builders?


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> Would it be a useful twist to have an experienced maker as a "mentor" for each of the less confident builders?


Ahh grashopper, but they do have a mentor, about 5000 at last count.

If anyone's looking for help or advice, kick off a thread. Try no to give away too many details about your slingshot (It's secret afterall).

Also I'm sure if you were to send a PM to any of the more accomplished builders, any of them would be more than happy to help.

Heck, send it to me. If I'm sober or not in the middle of trolling someone, I'd be more than happy to help


----------



## SmilingFury

In all fairness to all of us who posted statements that reek of lack of confidence ( or those who haven't joined due to the level of builder they see) , there are quite a few SOTM badges among the entrants here! And most of the guys that don't have them make some pretty sick stuff too. All you have to do is browse the gallery. So I understand if anyone out there is thinking twice before joining...

...BUT DON'T YOU THINK THREE TIMES AND JUMP ON IN!!!! IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE A FUN THING AND THE WORST CASE SCENARIO IS THAT YOU GET SOME ADVICE FROM A RIDICULOUSLY TALENTED CRAFTSMAN!!!
...JOIN UP, LIVE A LITTLE!!

-SF


----------



## Hrawk

Most importantly, don't stress about what you can / cannot / think you can build.

It's a fun event. Big emphasis on FUN!

If you go back and look at the very first Secret Santa I took part in and look at my slingshot. You'd probably laugh, or cry. Doesn't matter though.

If you want, spice up the package a bit. Send a postcard along with it, some stamps for collecting, polaroids of the missus. No one ever got upset about receiving a case of beer either


----------



## red rooster

Ok dokey I'm in.ho ho ho


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I'm totally in. All in. I'm so in, I put my in that's already in, in further and scream "WHAT AN INNINGS".


----------



## stej

SmilingFury said:


> In all fairness to all of us who posted statements that reek of lack of confidence ( or those who haven't joined due to the level of builder they see) , there are quite a few SOTM badges among the entrants here! And most of the guys that don't have them make some pretty sick stuff too. All you have to do is browse the gallery. So I understand if anyone out there is thinking twice before joining...
> 
> ...BUT DON'T YOU THINK THREE TIMES AND JUMP ON IN!!!! IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE A FUN THING AND THE WORST CASE SCENARIO IS THAT YOU GET SOME ADVICE FROM A RIDICULOUSLY TALENTED CRAFTSMAN!!!
> ...JOIN UP, LIVE A LITTLE!!
> 
> -SF


Exactly. IMHO what counts is your effort that you put into it. Also someone (like me) doesn't have access to some power tools so the job has to be done in hand which is much more time consuming. But hey, there is the effort to do the best despite that the result look often much worse than with proper tools.

On the other hand making naturals is better to do by hand so I think there is some option for us poor guys


----------



## SmilingFury

stej said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness to all of us who posted statements that reek of lack of confidence ( or those who haven't joined due to the level of builder they see) , there are quite a few SOTM badges among the entrants here! And most of the guys that don't have them make some pretty sick stuff too. All you have to do is browse the gallery. So I understand if anyone out there is thinking twice before joining...
> ...BUT DON'T YOU THINK THREE TIMES AND JUMP ON IN!!!! IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE A FUN THING AND THE WORST CASE SCENARIO IS THAT YOU GET SOME ADVICE FROM A RIDICULOUSLY TALENTED CRAFTSMAN!!!
> ...JOIN UP, LIVE A LITTLE!!
> -SF
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. IMHO what counts is your effort that you put into it. Also someone (like me) doesn't have access to some power tools so the job has to be done in hand which is much more time consuming. But hey, there is the effort to do the best despite that the result look often much worse than with proper tools.
> On the other hand making naturals is better to do by hand so I think there is some option for us poor guys
Click to expand...

Power tools?! Power tools?! Dude, I use polymorph... ... My power tool is a tea kettle to boil water with!!!
Hahaha! But you are right effort is the point. I feel that if everyone on this forum traded even just one time, it would be a great thing.
It changes screen names into people and postings into conversations.

(End sappy rant here)
-SF


----------



## dan ford

Who needs power tools !!! Hand tools are proper tools !!!


----------



## NoobShooter

Im in..


----------



## Sharker

Count me in, and i hope i dont let anybody down... im just beginning making them


----------



## Hrawk

Sharker said:


> Count me in, and i hope i dont let anybody down... im just beginning making them


You're just the kind of guy we're looking for !

I find these events really bring out the best in people, make them push themselves to try a little harder.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Sharker said:


> Count me in, and i hope i dont let anybody down... im just beginning making them


I hope I get paired with a newbie maker (like myself)! Last time I traded with a newbie maker, I got a sweet natural!


----------



## e~shot

To be honest to you guys... my slingshot making improved by participating these. I can remember last year paired with Nathan and my hand and forehead started sweat.









Finally ended up with this one, he really appreciated it.



flippinout said:


> Here is the slingshot eShot sent me.
> 
> It appears similar in grain to mahogany but much harder. Very well finished and a fine little shooter. I banded it up with some of Flatband's linatex and it is a can punisher


----------



## The Gopher

I'm in!


----------



## AnTrAxX

blue pocket rocket said:


> I will happily be matched woth somebody of similar standard.


Our standard is:

[X] Slingshotmaker

Thats enough 

Count me in Buddy


----------



## DukaThe

It's that time of the year again^^ *I'm in!*


----------



## TSM

I love it. Throw me in there.


----------



## DougDynasty

I'm so doing this  I'm in I'm in I'm in


----------



## Can-Opener

I will most enjoy participating in this. Thanks Hrawk for putting this together! Please count me "IN LIKE FLYNN"

Regards Randy


----------



## f00by

I'm in.


----------



## B.P.R

Seeing some of the names up there.... antraxx...danny....flippinout.... hrawk...etc....

Bit worrying.....

But... will sure give it my best....if the gutty isnt too good and the recipient a little disappointed.... ill send something else


----------



## LVO

Guys, please don't worry if your shooter is "good enough". Of course it is!

and if you feel the need to send something else......beef jerky (or any dried meat) is a good addition!!


----------



## B.P.R

Haggis?....


----------



## dan ford

blue pocket rocket said:


> Haggis?....


Haggis is gooood !!


----------



## flipgun

i managed not to embarrass myself too bad last time (I hope) so "I'm in."


----------



## jld70

I ain't scared , put me in coach!


----------



## stej

Seeing list of participants ... All Mums Blazing made my day :rofl:


----------



## Hrawk

stej said:


> Seeing list of participants ... All Mums Blazing made my day :rofl:


OOps


----------



## bullseyeben!

Strike me pink! Its that time again....
Im in!


----------



## SmilingFury

blue pocket rocket said:


> Seeing some of the names up there.... antraxx...danny....flippinout.... hrawk...etc....
> Bit worrying.....
> But... will sure give it my best....if the gutty isnt too good and the recipient a little disappointed.... ill send something else


BPR,
Hey buddy, I am in the same boat as you. I started making shooters this summer. We can just try our best and be grateful for the help that has been offered. Are we going to make slingshots that really compare to some of these master craftsmen, no. But we can do our best and try to give them something they may not have seen before or gotten recently (a point brought to my attention by a new friend, thanks LVO). If we can't make a work of art, make it original, or funny, or something they can keep on their desk etc. a little imagination can go a long way.
I really love my most expensive suit, but do I love it more than my favorite pair of jeans? I don't know...
Somewhere in there in this idea is where we can compete with these guys. 
They might be better craftsmen than we are, but they are not us, are they?

Chin up, we got this,
SF


----------



## bullseyeben!

Its the thought that counts! Not the competency ( I hope thats a word lol) of the maker here.


----------



## Hrawk

Benny boy! Wondering when you would show up.

Glad to have you for another round of madness.


----------



## ash

There's more to a slingshot gift than the craftsmanship.

For me, I really value having things from interesting places, made by interesting people. I love it when a hand made item comes with some kind of story. Maybe if you find a natural from a historic location or a special kind of tree, the fork itself will carry all the amazingness that even the greatest craftsman can't work into wood.

Give yourself time to plan things out, match your ambitions to your skills and think outside the box.


----------



## bullseyeben!

You'd be mad to miss this mass swap! Cheers for taking the time to keep it rolling mate!


----------



## bullseyeben!

ash said:


> There's more to a slingshot gift than the craftsmanship. For me, I really value having things from interesting places, made by interesting people. I love it when a hand made item comes with some kind of story. Maybe if you find a natural from a historic location or a special kind of tree, the fork itself will carry all the amazingness that even the greatest craftsman can't work into wood. Give yourself time to plan things out, match your ambitions to your skills and think outside the box.


Couldn't of said it better myself... ( 6 beers down... the mind wonders & and the fingers dont like typing lol)


----------



## Pawpawsailor

I'm in!


----------



## TSM

SmilingFury said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing some of the names up there.... antraxx...danny....flippinout.... hrawk...etc....
> Bit worrying.....
> But... will sure give it my best....if the gutty isnt too good and the recipient a little disappointed.... ill send something else
> 
> 
> 
> BPR,
> Hey buddy, I am in the same boat as you. I started making shooters this summer. We can just try our best and be grateful for the help that has been offered. Are we going to make slingshots that really compare to some of these master craftsmen, no. But we can do our best and try to give them something they may not have seen before or gotten recently (a point brought to my attention by a new friend, thanks LVO). If we can't make a work of art, make it original, or funny, or something they can keep on their desk etc. a little imagination can go a long way.
> I really love my most expensive suit, but do I love it more than my favorite pair of jeans? I don't know...
> Somewhere in there in this idea is where we can compete with these guys.
> They might be better craftsmen than we are, but they are not us, are they?
> 
> Chin up, we got this,
> SF
Click to expand...

(slow clap) Well said. Well said, indeed.


----------



## brainleak

I'm in too!


----------



## kubys

In the last secret santa I found a new friend and it was my first experience of making a slingshot for someone else and I have to say, that it is a great "slingshot feeling". I am totally out of time, but I can´t resist. "I´M IN!!!"


----------



## B.P.R

Been thinking about things to make for this.... i hope my 'pairing' agrees with my.....'surprise me'.... idea....

Was thinking outside the box.... making something special.... but thought i wouldnt do a good job of something i dont know....

So thought id best keep to something i know...elaborate..and do it well 

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.!


----------



## wombat

That time of year already?? jeez I must be getting old, but anyway I'm in!

And a FYI for the newbies. It's not a competion for the best, fanciest slingshot. It's a chance to maybe make a new friend and get a catty that was made from half way across the world!


----------



## M.J

Count me in :drinkup:


----------



## pop shot

Pop shot's in like a muthafucka


----------



## toolmantf99

I'm in!


----------



## HP Slingshots

EpicAussie888, Im in


----------



## The Gopher

I think the best way to do this is that we send a slingshot to the person above us on the list...oh look at that, Antraxx sends me one!


----------



## matthiasdaues

Oh what a lovely thing to look forward to! I'm in, please.

Cheers, M.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Count me in for sure!


----------



## PorkChopSling

My current projects should be done soon, so count me in!


----------



## Hrawk

Hello thread. Can you hear me ? Cool, yes it's me again.

NOW GET YOUR A$$ BACK ON THE FRONT PAGE!


----------



## SmilingFury

Be weary of any man who keeps a pig farm...


----------



## Hrawk

"I don't care if he's Muhammad "I'm hard" Bruce Lee. You can't change fighters."


----------



## e~shot

Nov 10th looks very long waiting time for me


----------



## SmilingFury

Hrawk said:


> "I don't care if he's Muhammad "I'm hard" Bruce Lee. You can't change fighters."


Looks like were in gov'na.
Goody gumdrops...


----------



## Jaximus

45 players and still 12 days to go. Nice. I've already begun some preparations. Let's just say whoever I get matched up with is in for a real treat.


----------



## Sharker

Same here, some preparations are done for a moment .


----------



## TSM

Lots of big names and great makers here... :uhoh:...getting a little nervous.


----------



## B.P.R

Jaximus said:


> 45 players and still 12 days to go. Nice. I've already begun some preparations. Let's just say whoever I get matched up with is in for a real treat.


Ive began preparations... but whoever gets my trade.... is in for a real.... erm.. 'treat' .... ill be putting my all into it... and will have tried my best


----------



## Jaximus

blue pocket rocket said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 players and still 12 days to go. Nice. I've already begun some preparations. Let's just say whoever I get matched up with is in for a real treat.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive began preparations... but whoever gets my trade.... is in for a real.... erm.. 'treat' .... ill be putting my all into it... and will have tried my best
Click to expand...

That's all any of us can do, BPR.


----------



## PrideProducts

count me in


----------



## ash

It was 60 entrants last time, wasn't it? Lets beat it!


----------



## Hrawk

ash said:


> It was 60 entrants last time, wasn't it? Lets beat it!


It was and WE WILL !!!

Got a friend you know hasn't joined yet ? Slap some sense into that silly mofo!


----------



## Jaximus

I'm telling you guys, a real treat. Treat. T-R-E-A-T.

IT"S COOKIES! Everybody loves cookies! Sign up for secret Santa if you love cookies!


----------



## Metropolicity

I want in!!!


----------



## Gex1983

Count me in!!


----------



## Deano 1

Count me in. I've got a few ideas and butterflies now.


----------



## SmilingFury

Attaboy Deano!!!


----------



## NoobShooter

I am preparing to try something new (to me).. I just hope its trade worthy when I am done..


----------



## MagicTorch100

Hi I'm in too, been looking forward to this since I read about the last one!


----------



## Hrawk

Woop woop, fiddy!


----------



## NaturalACE

I am in...


----------



## B.P.R

cant we stop this early......

the 11th is soooooo far away


----------



## JJH

What the hell I'm in


----------



## Hrawk

blue pocket rocket said:


> cant we stop this early......
> 
> the 11th is soooooo far away


While I have stopped the entries early in the past, we are still getting a few more each day.

If we get to the point where we go, say 3 days without a new signup then sure, I'll generate and announce the pairings.

I just want to give everyone enough chance to join in.

Oh and for the person who rated this thread 1 star. Oh boo hoo to you. You jealous Matt ?


----------



## B.P.R

Hrawk said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant we stop this early......
> the 11th is soooooo far away
> 
> 
> 
> While I have stopped the entries early in the past, we are still getting a few more each day.
> 
> If we get to the point where we go, say 3 days without a new signup then sure, I'll generate and announce the pairings.
> 
> I just want to give everyone enough chance to join in.
> 
> Oh and for the person who rated this thread 1 star. Oh boo hoo to you. You jealous Matt ?
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Dr J

I am it, to the hilt!


----------



## NoForkHit

Ok, I'm in


----------



## rockslinger

I'm in


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk said:


> Oh and for the person who rated this thread 1 star. Oh boo hoo to you. You jealous Matt ?


if thats true, then- [email protected], what negativity, a dbag type of move.

good luck and nothing but the best for you guys that are involved. have fun guys !


----------



## BC-Slinger

Hmm I just added my vote to make it 12 and its a 5 star. I would also like to add I am in. I am happy to see this contest up again,but little bummed I am being insulted in it as I sign up for it.

Cheers Matt (BC-Slinger)


----------



## Imperial

BC-Slinger said:


> Hmm I just added my vote to make it 12 and its a 5 star. I would also like to add I am in. I am happy to see this contest up again,but little bummed I am being insulted in it as I sign up for it.
> 
> Cheers Matt (BC-Slinger)


so your the "matt" ? then as i said in the start of my post " if thats true . . . " im hoping it was as i was thinking, a mistake , clicking on the wrong star (for example). if you found it offensive or insulting in any way, then i do apoligize. have fun !


----------



## BC-Slinger

Its all good Imp it is more then likely was someone who miss clicked.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Hrawk

BC-Slinger said:


> Hmm I just added my vote to make it 12 and its a 5 star. I would also like to add I am in. I am happy to see this contest up again,but little bummed I am being insulted in it as I sign up for it.
> 
> Cheers Matt (BC-Slinger)


There are several Matt's on this forum.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## SmilingFury

One cup of coffee-crete, comin' up...


----------



## Hrawk

Lady bumps.


----------



## Jaximus

We came out of the gate really strong, then we just hit a wall. Where's the holiday spirit SSF? Perhaps it's an awareness thing.


----------



## youcanthide

I might be in if my block of recycled hdpe turns out ok, i will let you know tommorow


----------



## Sharker

only 3 days left, im so exited :looney:, im nearly finish my gift slingshot, so if it not match then i can make new one .


----------



## youcanthide

youcanthide said:


> I might be in if my block of recycled hdpe turns out ok, i will let you know tommorow


Im out unfortunately, just dont have the time to make a slingshot that i would want to receive in a trade myself so i will leave it to the proffesionals lol


----------



## B.P.R

youcanthide said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be in if my block of recycled hdpe turns out ok, i will let you know tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> Im out unfortunately, just dont have the time to make a slingshot that i would want to receive in a trade myself so i will leave it to the proffesionals lol
Click to expand...

Unfortunate that...

Just give it a go buddy... its not about what you make....its the thought...and the christmas spirit


----------



## phil

If you will have me I would like to be in fellas


----------



## Jaximus

Welcome to the party, phil.


----------



## trobbie66

youcanthide said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be in if my block of recycled hdpe turns out ok, i will let you know tommorow
> 
> 
> 
> Im out unfortunately, just dont have the time to make a slingshot that i would want to receive in a trade myself so i will leave it to the proffesionals lol
Click to expand...

Go HAK a branch off a tree!! Carve ,Sand ,Polish and love !! That would be cherished by him (or her ) who receives.


----------



## phil

Jaximus said:


> Welcome to the party, phil.


Cheers bud


----------



## youcanthide

Id love to lads but i just havent the time at the minute im up to my neck in things to do lol. Deffinetly next year though


----------



## trobbie66

youcanthide said:


> Id love to lads but i just havent the time at the minute im up to my neck in things to do lol. Deffinetly next year though


start to finish I can whack up a natty in 1.5 hrs. Ruffus Hussy in about 20 min. The return is well worth the effort!!!!!!


----------



## TSM

I've been build crazy since this thread started because I hate rushing to get something done at the last minute. I've got 3 mostly done, and 2 more planned. It just depends on what whomever I get wants. I'm so ready for this.


----------



## Hrawk

3 more entries and I will do the draw.

Come one people 60!


----------



## Hrawk

Got a friend who hasn't joined up yet ?

Get on the phone, send a letter, skype them, send an email, MAKE IT HAPPEN !!!


----------



## M.J

I picked up some pretty cool wood for mine yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## quarterinmynose

M.J said:


> I picked up some pretty cool wood for mine yesterday :thumbsup:


 Me too. Some insane cool bits from the best scrap bin ever! :naughty:


----------



## Dr J

I have a problem, I have not yet made a decision on what material to use !


----------



## flicks

# 58 - count me in please.


----------



## Dr J

Two more !


----------



## Hrawk

flicks said:


> # 58 - count me in please.


Thanks for joining man!

Even numbers rock, but 60 rocks more,

Come one people! 2 more and we draw this b1atch!


----------



## ghost0311/8541

ghost is in


----------



## NaturalACE

Come On.....just ONE more


----------



## B.P.R

You cant hide! ....letting the side down :laugh: ...


----------



## Dr J

The 60th person should get a prize, for making Hrawk's wish come true!


----------



## HP Slingshots

So close


----------



## trobbie66

If we end up with an odd number I will send out two packs.


----------



## PorkChopSling

There's got to be one more person out there, come one come all!!


----------



## youcanthide

Ok i will do it, but nobody complain when they dont get as good a catty as theyve sent lol


----------



## SmilingFury

60!!!!


----------



## dan ford

YES !!! :banana:


----------



## Dr J

Great! Let the pairing begin.


----------



## PorkChopSling

:headbang:


----------



## trobbie66

youcanthide said:


> Ok i will do it, but nobody complain when they dont get as good a catty as theyve sent lol


Glad to have you on!!!! Its not about the catty Its about the networking! We are all over the world. You gonna make a new friend.


----------



## youcanthide

Ha i know mate its just im scared of being paired up with someone who makes great catties then they end up with one of my crapapults lol. Expect a few plees for help from me ha


----------



## trobbie66

youcanthide said:


> Ha i know mate its just im scared of being paired up with someone who makes great catties then they end up with one of my crapapults lol. Expect a few plees for help from me ha


no worries bud even Antrax was a newb once. Have some fun ,make a friend then check Antrax post about round the world in 80 slingshots!! It is infectous. Had to come back N add Antrax is the moorehammer GOD!!!!!!


----------



## youcanthide

Thanks bud will check that out, all i can do is try my best and see what comes out, it might not be pretty but i will do my best


----------



## B.P.R

You took a bit of persuading YCH eh!  lol


----------



## youcanthide

If you wasnt all desperate i wouldnt have bothered but i couldnt see you all suffering ha


----------



## lexlow

am i too late :-( if not, count me in plz again


----------



## Dr J

We can not have an odd number so we need at least one more to make it 62 !


----------



## Hrawk

And then there were 61!

Woot, bigger than last time (by one, so, it's still bigger) 

24:00 Hours until draw.


----------



## B.P.R

What happened to drawing on 60  ....

Took me ages to persuade YCH to commit!


----------



## Hrawk

Hmmmmm, let me finish this beer and think about it.


----------



## B.P.R

Hrawk said:


> Hmmmmm, let me finish this beer and think about it.


Its 1am in scotland... and im waiting for my bed


----------



## Hrawk

Ok, building the spreadsheet now.

Any last entries have about 10 minutes to jump aboard.


----------



## Hrawk

Video done, encoding now then uploading to youtube.


----------



## Hrawk

Processing . . . . .


----------



## B.P.R




----------



## Hrawk

And done.

Here it is, left column matched with right.

I'll type out a text list now.


----------



## Hrawk

The match ups are:

Trobbie66

Magictorch100

SmilingFury

Pawpawsailor

Brainleek

Dr J

Flipgun

Flicks

Fooby

JJH

ASH

BC-Slinger

Trobbie66

M.J

E~Shot

Youcanthide

Flippinout

LVO

Popshot

Rockslinger

Quarterinmynose

Jaximus

Deano1

Major Slingshots

Can-Opener

SS Slinger

Dan Ford

Leon13

Danny0663

TSM

Toolmantf99

Bullseyeben

Sharker

Naturalace

Gex1983

Ghost0311/8541

Curtis

Kubys

Epicaussie88

The Gopher

Blue pocket rocket

Scarface Tom

BCLuxor

Matthiasdaues

Noobshooter

Phil

All Buns Glazing

The chunkapult man

Ozarkmike

Fishdoug

Hrawk

Gardengroove

Red rooster

Btoon84

Porkchopsling

Stej

Metropolicity

Jld70

Noforkhit

Antrazz

Duka The

Wombat


----------



## Hrawk

Right people, time to send your partner a PM.

Exchange mailing details and anything else relevant. What hand do they hold in etc.

Get building.

Remember, in the mail no later than December 1st.

Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## Hrawk

I'd also like to give special thanks to Trobbie66 who very generously offered to be paired twice so we have even numbers.

Thanks Trobbie, awesome work!


----------



## B.P.R

Cheers man...

I can never see videos on here?


----------



## Jaximus

You're a good man, Trobbie. Thanks for getting this together, Hrawk. May the fun commence!


----------



## B.P.R

WOW. scarface tom!... lucky me....

Thanks for your work hrawk...

Lets get to it  ....


----------



## Dr J

Thanks Hrawk, your work is appreciated !


----------



## Hrawk

Dr J said:


> Thanks Hrawk, your work is appreciated !


When you enjoy doing something, it's not work at all.

Merry Xmas, Happy Haunukkah, Seasons Greeting, Happy Holidays and all that stuff.


----------



## LVO

Lucky Nathan, he gets sn LVO original! ...lol . (oh, good Lord, what did I get myself into!)

No pressure!


----------



## Danny0663

Thanks for setting this up Hrawk, much appreciated.

TSM - PM incoming man.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Yeah this is very fun. Thank you.


----------



## M.J

Hrawk said:


> I'd also like to give special thanks to Trobbie66 who very generously offered to be paired twice so we have even numbers.
> 
> Thanks Trobbie, awesome work!


Awww man, I got paired with the dude who saved Christmas!
Now I really have to deliver anic:


----------



## Btoon84

Sweet matchups, some pretty epic trades fixin to go down! Thanks Hrawk for another fun filled action packed secret santa swap! Let the games begin!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Thank You Hrawk!!


----------



## Greavous

Im a noob in these parts but I think I make a nifty slingshot.... I truly hate xmas but I truly enjoy sharing with others. Im in.


----------



## Greavous

yall jump started this thing! some of us are on the other side of the planet.


----------



## e~shot

I can't hide neither he can't hide because I'm paired with YOUCANTHIDE :rofl:


----------



## ash

Cool, BC!

Must dig through the spalted goodness :lol:


----------



## Hrawk

Greavous said:


> yall jump started this thing! some of us are on the other side of the planet.


They made me do it man!

Keep your eyes on the thread, someone else may want to jump in and you can be paired with them.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Thank you Hrawk for the hours of work you spent, to originate this funny event.








*Secret Santa rocks!!! *









Cheers, Tom


----------



## MagicTorch100

Second what Tom said, thanks Hrawk!

Trobbie PM sent, let the fun begin!


----------



## DougDynasty

How long does the person have to get in touch with us or respond PMs? We have to have enough time to make the slingshot and I wanta make it specifically for the person I have drawn. The guy I've drawn has only 3 posts in the past 6 months and has been a member since 2012. He only had 48 posts total so I'm concerned about hearing from him in time  so my question is how long does he have to get back in touch with me for me to have enough 'courtesy' time to custom him a slingshot? Thanks . Doug


----------



## bullseyeben!

Have faith fishdoug.. im sure youll be in touch with your partner...
if not im sure myself and others will help out in some way.. 
Cool bananas! Let the workmanship begin!


----------



## Sharker

Hopefully my match mate come soon online, i send him pm


----------



## SmilingFury

Thank you Hrawk for organizing this event! Thank you to any others who had a hand in getting this thing going. You are appreciated.

Be well,
SF


----------



## lexlow

yes thank you hrawk, this is just what i need to get the creative juices going


----------



## phil

Cheers can not wait to get started


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

FishDoug said:


> How long does the person have to get in touch with us or respond PMs? We have to have enough time to make the slingshot and I wanta make it specifically for the person I have drawn. The guy I've drawn has only 3 posts in the past 6 months and has been a member since 2012. He only had 48 posts total so I'm concerned about hearing from him in time  so my question is how long does he have to get back in touch with me for me to have enough 'courtesy' time to custom him a slingshot? Thanks . Doug


Doug make somthing nice and if all fail you can mail it to me  ps. I like cocobolo ;-))

Jk


----------



## BCLuxor

WOOP! Loving my pair with Matthias! Been hoping for one of team Europe!


----------



## M.J

I can band up a slingshot that I'm sending to Canada without worrying about it being swiped by customs, right?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

M.J said:


> I can band up a slingshot that I'm sending to Canada without worrying about it being swiped by customs, right?


Not sure. I know all mine I have from Canada came unbanded. Also be sure to write wooden toy on the slip.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Word. Thanks Hrawk. Time to get on something.


----------



## dan ford

Thanks Hrawk for setting this up and Ben for prompting it ! Leon ,PM incoming mate


----------



## MagicTorch100

M.J said:


> I can band up a slingshot that I'm sending to Canada without worrying about it being swiped by customs, right?


Hi MJ I've sent a couple to Canada and they've arrived ok, banded up. I send them as "carvings".


----------



## matthiasdaues

Here we go then. Great things will happen, I'm sure


----------



## leon13

Jihaaaaaa äh I mean Ho Ho Ho so cool 
thanks 4 doing al the efforts Hrawk 
Hey Ho let's go !


----------



## Deano 1

It's all so exciting HOHOHO

Roll on Christmas, lets have some nuts :neener:


----------



## MrTriscuit

Can I get in on this still?!


----------



## Hrawk

Greavous

&

MrTriscuit


----------



## SmilingFury

Who knew Santa spent his off season drinking beer , chasing redheads, and shooting slingshots in Australia?!

Good on you Hrawk. I haven't been here that long, but you do a lot for this forum and you add to the "community" feel that sets this forum apart. 
I only just started my first attempt at this slingshot and I could not help but think that the fun I was having, rasping and sawing and carving a fork while sitting on a park bench in the middle of Paris(with tourists and locals staring at me as they passed by), was caused, in part, by a guy on the other side of the world. Good on you dude.

Thanks,
SF/Angelos


----------



## Hrawk

SmilingFury said:


> Who knew Santa spent his off season drinking beer , chasing redheads, and shooting slingshots in Australia?!


There is no 'off season' when it comes to beer & redheads.


----------



## e~shot

Mailed the package today....


----------



## Hrawk

e~shot said:


> Mailed the package today....


Dang, you quick!


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mailed the package today....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you quick!
Click to expand...

I'm bit slow maker, so started it first day I joined the Santa


----------



## Imperial

SmilingFury said:


> I only just started my first attempt at this slingshot and I could not help but think that the fun I was having, rasping and sawing and carving a fork while sitting on a park bench in the middle of Paris(with tourists and locals staring at me as they passed by),
> 
> Thanks,
> SF/Angelos


the tourists are probably thinking your a local "artisan" . cant wait to see a pic of you in some touristy magazine . hmm, maybe you should make a few and sell them ,  :excl: good idea ?


----------



## Sharker

Hrawk said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mailed the package today....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you quick!
Click to expand...

Heh, my gift is ready to, but my mate not respond, so i must wait, hopefully he read my message soon.


----------



## TSM

Hrawk said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Santa spent his off season drinking beer , chasing redheads, and shooting slingshots in Australia?!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'off season' when it comes to beer & redheads.
Click to expand...

^True story


----------



## AnTrAxX

e~shot said:


> Mailed the package today....


wow, looks like we need a "Picture-Thread" soon lol


----------



## LVO

Sharker said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mailed the package today....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, my gift is ready to, but my mate not respond, so i must wait, hopefully he read my message soon.
Click to expand...

Hey Sharker, NaturalAce has been camping all weekend. No internet. You should here from him tonight.


----------



## AnTrAxX

Oh btw...Hrawk, if you feel an urge to set up some kind of contest...again...you know? Because you are the Contestmaster 

What about a SSSSOTY? Secret-Santa-Slingshot-of-the-Year Contest...with only us 60 allowed to Vote?


----------



## NoForkHit

Thank you Hrawk for your work!


----------



## BCLuxor

e~shot said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mailed the package today....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, you quick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bit slow maker, so started it first day I joined the Santa
Click to expand...

Great minds e-shot I also started the day the contest opened, I am just working my finish


----------



## lexlow

wow e-shot! I glad i did not get you, i would be feeling the pressure right about now lol.

i like the idea of a ssssoty, I'm upping my game just in case :-D

prepare for every hdpe thing i can do lol


----------



## B.P.R

Well! ..

The day i joined the trade...

I made a little sling...tubed shooter....which fitted the right hand lovely....

Only to get a pm...stating my partner was LEFT handed...and liked flats....

So into the garage sunday... wood glued.....

And took the sling to work with me today with a couple of files and sandpaper....

Now its drying after a couple of coats of oil ....


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Gen these ss were making qualify for ss of the month next month?


----------



## B.P.R

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Gen these ss were making qualify for ss of the month next month?


Ive got no chance LOL...


----------



## red rooster

Doing 14 hour shifts 7 days a week.gotta get a move on;an it's deer hind season an I've a new 308 to get cut threaded scoped etc.lol having fun be summit posted this week.thanks for doing this.Stuart.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well I have cut, shaped and rounded edges..
Now for the hard part of finishing very dense, hard timber. Sanding, sanding... a little more sanding. ...a few beers, not too many...and then sanding... Also I have to sand some more after that.. Then ill sand... blo bath & sand more etc etc.. 
Then I'll wax buff & polish. Then do it again etc etc. My fingers hurt from typing, so I guess ill do some sanding..


----------



## Gardengroove

I am also in the finishing phase. She is sitting in a bath of BLO right now for another two days, then a few days drying and a nice Carnauba wax buff.


----------



## Danny0663

Maaaaannnnnnn you guys are quick. Let me catch up a little ....


----------



## Gardengroove

@Danny: Not really. The catty I'll send was started over two months ago but never got finished as I got distracted with my knife projects


----------



## SmilingFury

OH YEAH!!!!!! I GOT BLO,TRU OIL,AND FEEDNWAX ALL SPECIAL DELIVERY THIS MORNING FROM MY MOTHERINLAW WHO BROUGHT ME THE STUFF I NEED TO FINISH MINE!!!! TAKE THAT, FRENCH ENVIRONMENTAL LAWS AND TAXES!!!


----------



## Dr J

I am really sorry for the person I am paired with, as nothing I make appear to be worthy of anything but a cursory remark here and there. However, I hope he appreciates the effort made in its creation. All finished ready for the post as I will be away from Nov.22 a Dec. 6. I have to mail this week so that it will be done before I leave.


----------



## red rooster

Mines are done with rasp knife an sand paper's dremmels here.think I'll ask Santa for one.lol


----------



## flipgun

Hmmm. Guess I better go find a stick or something.


----------



## LVO

Dr J said:


> I am really sorry for the person I am paired with, as nothing I make appear to be worthy of anything but a cursory remark here and there. However, I hope he appreciates the effort made in its creation. All finished ready for the post as I will be away from Nov.22 a Dec. 6. I have to mail this week so that it will be done before I leave.


Doc, you make wonderful, unique pieces and I'm sure your trade buddy will be very happy to have one of your pieces!


----------



## TSM

I've started on 4...no, 5 different slingshots since this Secret Santa swap started and have yet to finish one of them. I'm having a tough time trying to decide which one to go all the way with.


----------



## flipgun

TSM said:


> I've started on 4...no, 5 different slingshots since this Secret Santa swap started and have yet to finish one of them. I'm having a tough time trying to decide which one to go all the way with.


All of them, of course.


----------



## SmilingFury

I can't wait until tonight! When everyone is asleep I will be oiling... First time working with tru oil. Any tips?


----------



## Jaximus

Hand rub that stuff on there to keep it nice and streak free. Sand with some untra fine (1200 or so) sandpaper between coats. Apply at least 5 or 6 coats. Googled!


----------



## Deano 1

SmilingFury said:


> I can't wait until tonight! When everyone is asleep I will be oiling... First time working with tru oil. Any tips?


I did a whole gun stock with Tru oil and it came out brilliant. I've been using the same bottle on a ss and it doesn't seem to want to cure or even out, don't know whether it's because it's cold or it's old. Anyway I've coated it with Ronseal, that seams to do what it say's on the tin.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Dr J said:


> I am really sorry for the person I am paired with, as nothing I make appear to be worthy of anything but a cursory remark here and there. However, I hope he appreciates the effort made in its creation. All finished ready for the post as I will be away from Nov.22 a Dec. 6. I have to mail this week so that it will be done before I leave.


Hi DR J

I know I do know know you. But I'll tell you how I feel anyway. 

I know your partner will love it! How could they not? YOU took some of your LIFE to make them a gift from the HEART I'm not trying to sound corney, but I know I would be honored to receive anyone's creation! Can't wait to see everyone's work.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Behind as usual it seems, oh well I have a few more weeks. I hope to have my current done so I can start on my Santa build. Why does work always get in the way of fun...


----------



## toolmantf99

bullseyeben! said:


> Well I have cut, shaped and rounded edges..
> Now for the hard part of finishing very dense, hard timber. Sanding, sanding... a little more sanding. ...a few beers, not too many...and then sanding... Also I have to sand some more after that.. Then ill sand... blo bath & sand more etc etc..
> Then I'll wax buff & polish. Then do it again etc etc. My fingers hurt from typing, so I guess ill do some sanding..


Silky smooth! So excited..!


----------



## f00by

Been SWAMPED at work recently. Hope to start my partners sling this weekend. So excited to get back into my garage again  Thanks, Hrawk for setting this up!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Wow, thanks for making me feel WAY behind guys!


----------



## phil

Got my knee operation  today on me birthday to  still waiting on materials to get here but can not wait to get it started


----------



## Deano 1

Happy birthday Phil, hope the op goes smooth.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Happy bday Phil.


----------



## SmilingFury

Phil, don't underestimate the healing effects of giving! Now let's see, one knee operation... ... It should take only one carbon fiber slingshot given away to heal that completely! As I am really a humanitarian at heart, I am sending you my address so you know where to send it. I am just trying to help you have as fast a recovery as is possible. Your welcome. You can think of some way to repay me in the future but don't take too long ok?

Your friend,
The Dalai Lama

Ps: wishing you a happy birthday and a speedy recovery!


----------



## lexlow

funny /\


----------



## lexlow

in true British tradition, i have let my teeth get si bad i gotta go have one removed today, better get making and giving myself


----------



## SmilingFury

Major Slingshots said:


> in true British tradition, i have let my teeth get si bad i gotta go have one removed today, better get making and giving myself


Please! I can only help SO many people at one time...

Ok, ok, I will send you my address also... ...but you are gonna owe me for this one.

; )
SF


----------



## B.P.R

6 weeks from a knee op... second in a year...

Hope all is well phil....


----------



## TSM

Happy Birthday, Phil, and a quick recovery.


----------



## lexlow

oh my, deano is posting mine already and i have just started my third version lol in the summer ss i had ash, who was the same speed as me, but this time the pressure is on 

is there going to be a seperate thread to make it easier to view whats been received? Prob a good idea as people like me keep rambling on this thread :-D


----------



## Deano 1

There is a gift showcase thread Mr Major, and santa should be delivering your present tomorrow. No pressure like :ups: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Hrawk

Major Slingshots said:


> is there going to be a seperate thread to make it easier to view whats been received? Prob a good idea as people like me keep rambling on this thread :-D


Yep, right here :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27613-secret-slingshot-santa-2013-gift-showcase/


----------



## phil

Cheers fellas got home at 18.00 op went fine and materials have got here will take the day of Thursday then I will get to it on Friday ATB Phil.


----------



## youcanthide

Materials came today, just waiting on my coping saw back from my mates and im away, hopefully have it in the post monday, really excited to get it started now, its all i can think about since i joined in lol


----------



## quarterinmynose

youcanthide said:


> Materials came today, just waiting on my coping saw back from my mates and im away, hopefully have it in the post monday, really excited to get it started now, its all i can think about since i joined in lol


that's the spirit!


----------



## B.P.R

My Secret santa Geschenk für Tom ist fertig ...

Werden Sie morgen aus dem sonnigen Schottland nach Deutschland!

Hoffe es gefällt euch mein Freund.

Vielen Dank. Lee


----------



## Greavous

Hrawk said:


> Greavous
> 
> &
> 
> MrTriscuit


Box has been shipped! I bet you dont have the first clue what is in it! Please, nobody give any clues.


----------



## Imperial

Greavous said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greavous
> 
> &
> 
> MrTriscuit
> 
> 
> 
> Box has been shipped! I bet you dont have the first clue what is in it! Please, nobody give any clues.
Click to expand...

i hope you shipped it inside of an empty Triscuit box.


----------



## PorkChopSling

here's the material sneak peek.


----------



## lexlow

ok, i did post all my pics of deano 1 s secret santa gift to me on the other thread, but i had to at least put one of each here 





  








WP 20131114 004




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013


__
1







my first plexi, i love the look of this one, and the simplicity of its design adds to its allure, it is almost invisible, if it was not for the bands and heavy ammo pouch i probably would have lost it already, it is floor-less in its finish. alas i have not had time to actually use this one yet due to much shed work and laptop busy type things, oh and the four kids lol.





  








WP 20131114 009




__
lexlow


__
Nov 14, 2013








now as with others first catties, mine was a natural, mine was waxed and polished and had inner tube rubber with a bit of leather god only knows where originated, but as time has brought me to a place trying to make a living out of my designs, i will be the first to admit i lost touch with the naturals.

i have been flinging lead all day in between every task in my shed  luv it, it chucks it with ease, theraband blue tubing is heavier than any tubing i have ever used, and again with the huge pouch, which rather than hinder, seems only to suit the stature of the bands, and the set up is topped of with a small natural with all the signs of due attention taken. this one is staying in my pocket!

also i was gifted 10-12 mm lead shot, non slip and shiny 12s  xmass came early ;-)

thank you Deano


----------



## trobbie66

K two boards cut, now two basswood to carve. Then the hard work starts. Sanding then sanding..........then waxing and waxing.........Please be patient MJ and Magic torch (kind of a sexual connotation in that monicker ...I digress) Probably be about a week and a half N in the mail.


----------



## MagicTorch100

We're working to similar timelines Trobbie, the anticipation builds.


----------



## Hrawk

I really need to make a decision on what I'm going to build!

I've already got half a dozen in the works but keep thinking, been there done that, sent one out last year, people have seen this one before etc etc etc.

So, in an effort to create something new, I fired up the lathe and mill and got to work on a new way to combine polished aluminium with clear acrylic.

Hopefully I will end up with something resembling a slingshot.


----------



## M.J

trobbie66 said:


> K two boards cut, now two basswood to carve. Then the hard work starts. Sanding then sanding..........then waxing and waxing.........Please be patient MJ and Magic torch (kind of a sexual connotation in that monicker ...I digress) Probably be about a week and a half N in the mail.


Cool, I don't have any money for postage until next week anyway 
Gives me plenty of time to make another nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## ash

I'm uncharacteristically ahead of schedule, myself. Perhaps a sign that I have enormous amounts of real work to procrastinate on!

Anyway, it's coming along nicely and has a few new tricks in it.


----------



## Danny0663

Annnnnddddd done. Just need to do some finishing 'touches' and it'll be completed. Will be sent out by early next week ... can't wait for the reaction.


----------



## TSM

Danny0663 said:


> Annnnnddddd done. Just need to do some finishing 'touches' and it'll be completed. Will be sent out by early next week ... can't wait for the reaction.


With any luck, they should cross in the post. You can't wait?! I'm so excited any nervous and downright giddy right now I could uke: but that's a good thing,


----------



## B.P.R

Mines on its way!...

Scotland to germany....

A little challenging doing a lefty!... for an ameature atleast!....

Great chance to go global!


----------



## Dr J

Posted !, according to the Post Office it should be there in 3 - 6 days.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Sent mine out yesterday


----------



## NaturalACE

Like my gift so much, I am going to have to TRY and make myself one :naughty: . Still have to oil it up and finish some other collateral items, but Sharker, when you get it I hope you like it. Still a few days away from the post office though


----------



## lexlow

ok, i have the design down, and should get to starting version four lmao, i was so sure i had it with number three, and so keen i rushed straight in to the shed and chose the part of the material set it up and threw the router table into action...... And forgot to tighten it..... Then had a fight to save fingers as the bearing hub slipped past the template and bit into the material shaking it left right back and fourth. I knew i set the safety button up against my hip for good reason. Thankfully only the slingshot fetus was knarled up and fingers just brused.

i went on to cut my first two cards though, so not to badly damaged


----------



## BCLuxor

I am nearly ready to go should be posting next week also  Getting a lill' twitchy however Matthias seems inactive..


----------



## MagicTorch100

Right 50% of the package complete, I might make the post office on Monday with a fair creative breeze this weekend!


----------



## phil

Mine is now ready to go over sea hope he likes it


----------



## Can-Opener

I will be finishing mine this weekend. I got the first coat of oil on yesterday. Looking Yummy!  I hope SSslinger, Chris is up for a challenge, cause he is in for a suprise.


----------



## youcanthide

Just snapped my blade on my coping saw which means mine wont be in the post monday like i wanted it to. Stress


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Shipped mine out this morning... Merry Christmas SmilingFury!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I am can opener. I hope you like yours as well  and sorry I'll put my name back when I can my ipad is jacked up.


----------



## M.J

Mine is done and ready to go out. It passes the test : I like it so much that it's going to be a struggle to drop it in the mail


----------



## B.P.R

youcanthide said:


> Just snapped my blade on my coping saw which means mine wont be in the post monday like i wanted it to. Stress


Beg..borrow..or steal a jigsaw mate


----------



## LVO

M.J said:


> Mine is done and ready to go out. It passes the test : I like it so much that it's going to be a struggle to drop it in the mail


I understand! I feel that way Everytime one of my "babies"leashes the nest


----------



## youcanthide

blue pocket rocket said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just snapped my blade on my coping saw which means mine wont be in the post monday like i wanted it to. Stress
> 
> 
> 
> Beg..borrow..or steal a jigsaw mate
Click to expand...

Thats the plan


----------



## Jaximus

I'm applying the CA finish to QIMN's slingshot today. This is the first time I've ever tried CA. Basically what I'm trying to say is, I'm sorry, Chad.


----------



## B.P.R

Jaximus said:


> I'm applying the CA finish to QIMN's slingshot today. This is the first time I've ever tried CA. Basically what I'm trying to say is, I'm sorry, Chad.


Hahahaha.... sorry chad... that im posting you the fingers off a latex glove stuck to your slingshot


----------



## flipgun

Better get busy I suppose.


----------



## toolmantf99

blue pocket rocket said:


> Hahahaha.... sorry chad... that im posting you the fingers off a latex glove stuck to your slingshot


Done that! LOL!


----------



## trobbie66

mine are all shaped and ready to start sanding and finishing.........a few days to go yet.


----------



## BCLuxor

Ok I am getting very jittery now , I am ready to post and still have no contact


----------



## Jaximus

toolmantf99 said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.... sorry chad... that im posting you the fingers off a latex glove stuck to your slingshot
> 
> 
> 
> Done that! LOL!
Click to expand...

More like the glove, the super glue bottle, some eyebrow, a couple keyboard keys and a can of horseradish. Also, the sites that say horseradish releases super glue bonds is full of it.


----------



## Metropolicity

Done!

Sending it out Monday.


----------



## JJH

Finished it up today and will be putting it in the mail tomorrow sure hope fooby likes the package I am sending


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Mine is done, mailing it tomorrow!


----------



## Can-Opener

Just one more coat of tung oil to go!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can-Opener said:


> Just one more coat of tung oil to go!


Teasing me huh?


----------



## Can-Opener

Definitely!!!!!


----------



## AnTrAxX

One layer of Wax and she is ready to go.


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys I got mine from S.S.slinger I took some photos and made a shooting video. I am so lucky to have been paired with SSslinger.    I have got to know him through this trade. Really can not say enough words to express my feelings of how special this slingshot is to me. If you watch the video it is easier than me trying to explain.



































S.S.slinger, Thank You for your service to our country!!
Thank you for taking the time and effort to make me a special slingshot. I love it!!!! and it will have a special place in my collection!
Sincerely
Randy


----------



## youcanthide

Well finally got mine cut out, will round the edges tommorow and start sanding, then i was hoping to sand it further with some 2000 grit wet and dry sandpaper, only the evilbay seller has said its already been received on there records, when it hasnt.

Its one thing after another. I thought Christmas was supposed to be the happiest time of year


----------



## MagicTorch100

I'm still waiting for the other 50% of inspiration I need, nothing like a deadline!!! Needless to say I didn't hit the post today


----------



## BCLuxor

Ok so I have tried contact with Matthias again today and I am not sure whats happening he has visited and read the p.ms' over the past few days yet not replied to any or posted here (hope all is ok) ... I am ready to send with no address! I know the deadline for posting is the 1st it just seems most the group are done with some receiving their gifts!  If I get to December the 1st and have had no further contact I would still like to make a Christmas trade perhaps with another partner?


----------



## MagicTorch100

Hi BC, if you get to the 1st and haven't heard anything I'd be more than happy to trade. Considering we're UK based post should be less of a problem. 
I'm sure you'll get other offers too so just let me know either way, no worries.


----------



## Gardengroove

My gift to Hrawk is on its long way to Australia now.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can-Opener said:


> Hi guys I got mine from S.S.slinger I took some photos and made a shooting video. I am so lucky to have been paired with SSslinger.    I have got to know him through this trade. Really can not say enough words to express my feelings of how special this slingshot is to me. If you watch the video it is easier than me trying to explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6181.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6188.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6189.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6191.JPGhttp://youtu.be/5NffFu-aa44S.S.slinger, Thank You for your service to our country!!Thank you for taking the time and effort to make me a special slingshot. I love it!!!! and it will have a special place in my collection!SincerelyRandy


Thanks can opener. 
You are more then welcome. You asked me for something I would make myself and this is it. I hope it shoots well for you for years to come.


----------



## flipgun

Can-opener and SS. Good looking Shooter!


----------



## youcanthide

Well the catty from eshot came this morning and its a stunner, certainly put the pressure on me


----------



## Jaximus

Wrapping up the finish on my little beauty. I'm a perfectionist, so it's not as amazing as I would like it to be, or as amazing as something produced by an 8 year old with ADHD, but it doesn't suck. Too bad.

Now on to PHASE II.


----------



## trobbie66

WOW I still have two grits to pass yet !! Guess I better light a fire under my *&%% and get these babies in the post.


----------



## bullseyeben!

First wax application done... and im keeping this one now..


----------



## SmilingFury

youcanthide said:


> Well the catty from eshot came this morning and its a stunner, certainly put the pressure on me


Eshot makes gorgeous shooters!


----------



## ash

BC's is spending the night bound and gagged in an oil pit.


----------



## phil

Mine was sent on is way today enjoy fella


----------



## TSM

I've done all the damage I can do. Heads up, Danny. Package coming forthwith.


----------



## Can-Opener

Mine is in the mail,Coming your way Chris.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can't wait! thanks can opener.


----------



## NaturalACE

Package mailed and on its way! :aahhhh: Shocking I know..... :banana:


----------



## youcanthide

Catty will be in the post tommorow, glad to get it out the way lol, i was losing sleep over it ha


----------



## SmilingFury

Tonight is waxing night. Tomorrow is mailing day!! Finally! Stress is not a big enough word for sending a package to a builder one admires...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

SmilingFury said:


> Tonight is waxing night. Tomorrow is mailing day!! Finally! Stress is not a big enough word for sending a package to a builder one admires...


I have to agree I admire him as well


----------



## MagicTorch100

Why am I just applying epoxy now? <sigh> work faster dammit.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ok I got half of the frame laminated and sanded down for the other half to be sawed and glued on. Then more sawing, sanding, files, sanding, more glue, more sanding, files, it if it doesn't shape up more sawing, knife. This will take a little longer...


----------



## M.J

Dropped Trobie's in the mail for it's long ride up north :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury

Pawpawsailors Secret Santa package it done!! Dropping it in the mail tomorrow as finishing touches took a bit longer than expected.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

SmilingFury said:


> Pawpawsailors Secret Santa package it done!! Dropping it in the mail tomorrow as finishing touches took a bit longer than expected.


I can't wait....................


----------



## trobbie66

HHands are aching and there is still more sanding to do! guess Ill cut some pouches. Daam MJ your quick,. Mj & Magic ,I forgot to ask draw length, so I can cut some tapers. PM or here if you guys would let me know. Best be an Elf and get back to work :bonk:


----------



## MagicTorch100

Hi Trobbie, my draw length is 72cm, I normally cut TBG to 20cm and that's fine for me, hope that helps. Also back to sanding now.

Same question in return T?


----------



## M.J

trobbie66 said:


> HHands are aching and there is still more sanding to do! guess Ill cut some pouches. Daam MJ your quick,. Mj & Magic ,I forgot to ask draw length, so I can cut some tapers. PM or here if you guys would let me know. Best be an Elf and get back to work :bonk:


About 34" (85cm) :target:

And the fact that yours is in the mail and mine is still being sanded indicates that I'm about to be on the good end of a trade again


----------



## MagicTorch100

The pressure is on. My trade is drying, I think I can make mail on Saturday, can I beat Trobbie to the draw


----------



## trobbie66

I gotta hustle !!! my draw is about 39 in or 100 cm.


----------



## trobbie66

sanding DONE ! soaking in oil overnight, waxing by sunday......puts them in the mail about Wed, Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Cutting bands now T, I'm on track for tomorrow am.


----------



## MagicTorch100

In the mail Trobbie, hope you like it. Mail lady said should be there in 5 days. Past experience tells me that's more likely to be 2 weeks!


----------



## flipgun

I finally managed to scrape most of the bark off of a stick and tied on some rubber bands. Posted to flicks yesterday.


----------



## trobbie66

Mj and Magic I posted on other thread.


----------



## Jaximus

Moving on to Phase III.

May God have mercy on our souls.


----------



## The Gopher

Very sorry for my tardiness, i got stung by oily tropical wood. It is going out tomorrow.


----------



## Hrawk

Apologies to Gardengroove.

It took around 3 weeks for the part to arrive for me to finish your slingshot.

Anyhow, it's in the mail as of today.

Well, it's still the 1st in the US isn't it ?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Better late than never!... I could have procrastinated on the one I made until the 22nd of october 2014...lol.. we're only human...


----------



## Jaximus

Hrawk said:


> Apologies to Gardengroove.
> 
> It took around 3 weeks for the part to arrive for me to finish your slingshot.
> 
> Anyhow, it's in the mail as of today.
> 
> Well, it's still the 1st in the US isn't it ?


No, I'm afraid it's the second. One demerit. Actually, make it two demerits. This behavior cannot be tolerated. Have I shipped my package yet, you ask. That's entirely beside the point. What is this, an interrogation? What's that behind you?! *vanishes in a puff of white smoke


----------



## Gardengroove

Jaximus said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies to Gardengroove.
> 
> It took around 3 weeks for the part to arrive for me to finish your slingshot.
> 
> Anyhow, it's in the mail as of today.
> 
> Well, it's still the 1st in the US isn't it ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm afraid it's the second. One demerit. Actually, make it two demerits. This behavior cannot be tolerated. Have I shipped my package yet, you ask. That's entirely beside the point. What is this, an interrogation? What's that behind you?! *vanishes in a puff of white smoke
Click to expand...

No problem for me, Hrawk even if it gets here a few days after Christmas. I just checked the status of the package I sent to you on the 18th of Nov. It says at Nov 28, 2013 the package was scanned in Australia but there is no tracking to the recipient yet. Are you so far off-grid  ? I hope it will make it to you in time and not getting stuck at the customs.

Haha, good one Jaximus.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Jaximus

Well, I sent my baby off with the post lady this morning. It's out of my hands now.


----------



## Dead Bunny

wow, guess I'm way too late to sign up huh? So when is the next big trade?


----------



## Hrawk

I have been doing 2 per year. Xmas and Xmas in July.

Xmas in July usually kicks off around May sometime.


----------



## lexlow

is that everyone? Poor deano is still waiting after my workshop malfunction (have had to build a shed from scratch and a new tool is underway)

anyway, i am publicly saying I'm sorry and mortified, and glad deano has the patients of a saint.


----------



## BCLuxor

Lexlow what happened mate? everything was good for the mass production and you have vanished! Hope everything is ok bud!


----------



## lexlow

It will all be ok soon for me thanks. The machine i used for smoothing the hdpe blocks broke. Sounds crazy, but to make the alternative tool, i needed more room in my shed (2x2m) so almost done and ready. Cant say much as i need to do my vendor payment. But all is looking great for next year :-D


----------



## TSM

This wait just KILLING me! Everyday I check the mail, I get more sads....


----------



## M.J

TSM said:


> This wait just KILLING me! Everyday I check the mail, I get more sads....


Same here!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Know the feeling! Not sure if mine has arrived at its destination yet, it should have done by at least a week. Hope it's not lost :-(


----------



## M.J

MagicTorch100 said:


> Know the feeling! Not sure if mine has arrived at its destination yet, it should have done by at least a week. Hope it's not lost :-(


Trobbie hasn't been on the forum in almost three weeks...


----------



## Jaximus

Hopefully he's doing alright.


----------



## ash

BC Slinger and I are both still awaiting our respective deliveries. It's a slow time of the year, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Hrawk

Mine should be arriving in Germany any day now . . . .


----------



## NoobShooter

And Mine should be in the UK with Phil anyday....


----------



## BCLuxor

As a past note if I recall correct I think trobbie goes hunting at this time... or perhaps it was another member hmm..


----------



## PorkChopSling

Packages are in the mail!! So I thought I give a little teaser peek ????


----------



## rockslinger

Just got mine from Popshot it's a dandy will post later, a houseful of company just arrived for Christmas.


----------



## Deano 1

Santa came on Thursday, lol. Well Mr major did deliver the goods after his night mare of workshop misshaps.

There is a slim milbro blank that's had a make over with some very nice antique looking chunks of wood, oak and purple heart I think, but I may be wrong, and a Major Slingshot special. The black HDPE fits my hand like I had had fittings like you would a suit. My wedding ring fits the finger scallops perfect. These two slingshots were accompanied with spare bands for the milbro hammer grip, two squares of excellent pouch leather, ammo, antler, buffalo horn and three e-shot pouches.

It was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Wow, that's a great haul, congrats.


----------



## SmilingFury

Wow is right! Congrats Deano, enjoy! Well done Lexlow/Major ! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## lexlow

thanks deano, to kind, i still think i got the best side of the deal 

at least i got it done before the summer slingshot Santa :-D

oh and the purple bits are red and purple paper layers pressed with resin (micarta of sorts)


----------



## B.P.R

I think its totally out of order that some people havent kept up their end of the giveaway...

Some have sent slingshots and not been returned one...


----------



## lexlow

i agree bpr, but....... Life gets in the way sometimes, and as honourable as returning the kind act of giving is, sometimes there are much more important things ;-)

and sometimes people don't /can't man up and explain themselves, understandable if they have a down point going.

i don't think there can be many that are sitting at home with there gifted slingshots thinking. Ah ha i got one easy for me to say though lol

here is another of my prize draw type threads if anyone is interested: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29278-mega-prize-draw-revised-version/


----------

